# newb - Interating jfree chart into Tivo



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I am a complete newbie to java and hme. That said, I've worked out F8ster's examples ( Thanks!) with some success, and have been messing around with a stock app. I finally found a free library I was hoping to integrate into the app (jfreechart), but can't seem to figure out how to get it working.

The only example i have has the code in a single file, and I can't even figure out how to get it to run. I'll keep messing around.

HELP!!


----------



## jkaplan (Sep 27, 2005)

It sounds like you want to use the library to generate an image. Once you have the image you would associate it with an HME View using create/set resource methods. There is a lot of sample code and documentation that describes how to do that.

If you are more specific about the problems you are having it might be possible to provide better instructions on how to proceed.


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for your response. You're right. I just need to dig at it a bit more and I'll post with better info.

I have stumbled through so far without perfect understanding. I probably should pick up a book, but I won't. I'll keep stumbling through until I get it.

I'll be back...


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I put the sample code for the "demo" class (provided as an example) into a new class in eclipse as part of the main program package.

On the class definition line i get the following error:

"The serializable class TimeSeriesChartDemo1 does not declare a static final serialVersionUID field of type long"

The error looks like a warning, but won't compile. Any ideas?


----------



## jkaplan (Sep 27, 2005)

You can change the severity level of that message in the Eclipse project properties dialog. 

- Go to the "Project" menu and select "Properties" 
- View the settings under "Java Compiler->Errors/Warnings" 
- Expand the group "Potential programming problems" 
- Modify the severity level for the serialVersionUID warning 

Of course you can also just add a static "serialVersionUID" member to your class.


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

Figured that one out, but in my searching found a much better and EASIER lib to use written in python (home sweet home). Made specifically for financial charts with great visuals. http://www.advsofteng.com/product.html

Now I have to figure out how to get it working in eclipse. Where to add lib and python code. Where to store temp image file (if needed).

Should I write a python command line tool and then execute that from java?
or embed the python code somehow?

I think this will be a better course of action.

Thanks for your help jkaplan.


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I've got a working app now, but am running into huge problems building the application with the references to the needed python files intact.

I use several python libraries to create and write a stock chart to /tmp Then the app reads/rewrites that file as needed and displays it. I installed Pydev plugin for Eclipse and everything seems to work fine with absolute paths to the libraries. But when I build the project and run it trying to use paths relative to the osx app, the code never gets executed.

I messed around enough to make sure the src folder is included with the package, but can't quite figure out how to point the app to the files.

I'll post the app as is (there's ALOT of work to do) once I get this figured out.

Help!!!


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

<eom>


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

For all you Mac users. I'd love to know if it works for you. It's pretty basic at his point, and it's doesn't allow you to choose your own symbols, but updates the quotes in real-time. It's also not pretty, but kinda neat for avid stock market folks.

E-mail me a list of 8 or less stocks you watch and I'll send you a copy with them embedded.

I'll get to work on the rss news feed and the ability to choose your own symbol.

[email protected]


----------

